# Materials for unit doors



## chris watford (16 Apr 2019)

I am having difficulty finding a suitable material for plain flush doors that is coloured, rather than veneered. I will need to cut to size, bore recesses for blum hinges and be able to fit some stringings and lastly apply some finish.

I have looked at Valchromat MDF, which is a coloured all the way through, but the face colour did not look consistent .

Any ideas please for a material I can work with joineryequipment.

Chris


----------



## Trevanion (16 Apr 2019)

Can’t you just use paint on some regular MR MDF?


----------



## chris watford (16 Apr 2019)

I was hoping to avoid having the material spray painted and then working with it, as I may need some 
wiggle room for the stringing to be flush.

Chris

PS: sorted now, it will be birch ply as the carcass


----------

